# Stoltzfus Family in Pennsylvania



## MadHatter

Does anyone have any information on the Stoltzfus family of GSD breeders in PA?


----------



## onyx'girl

German Shepherds
Is this the breeder? Land of the puppy mills, google the last name and there are a few links that have that name.
But this on the last part of that weblink is enough to make me sad....
German Shepherd - Labrador Retriever Cross Puppies Born 11/1, $275.00 - $325.00


----------



## TaZoR

Not familiar with any particular common Amish last name, however, I will say that living close to Lancaster the vet where I worked had numerous dogs from there over the years. They were surprisingly healthy with decent looks and personalities. Now, Im not saying we would ever refer ppl there or anything. Just saying...we cant control where clients get there dogs, but pet shops..way, way, way worse


----------



## whisperg

This name is well known in the fight to close down Puppy Mills in Lancaster PA. Joyce and Amos Stoltzfus are the two most known in the Puppy Mill fight. Here's a link regarding Joyce's kennel being closed down by the state.

Pennsylvania Shuts Down Five Puppy Mills

It totally surprises me that people still have their head in the sand regarding purchasing puppies in Lancaster, Pa from the Amish. Every month I meet someone who purchases a puppy from a commercial breeder. Please do research and stop supporting mass production of puppies. The rescue I help picks up the breeding bitches after they've been used up and are no longer a money maker. They're in horrible mental and physical shape. If we don't run out to pick up the dogs they will be shot.


----------



## MadHatter

Thanks to all.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Great info on this site -->http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Pet stores get their puppies from puppy mills, so they are the same thing (both bad).


----------

